# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 7, 2009)

[align=center]






*Tuesday April 7, 2009

Good morning some and afternoon to others

Hope you enjoy the news today*[/align][align=center]*







Would you like to have a colored name or just help the forum out go check this out.

I know this is old but to anyone who would like there bun featured in RO Today or the other things members get. Please let us know here






We have a bun birthday 


It's DeniseJP's Axel's birthday today



These members are celebrating there birthday


It's JimD's Daughter Rosieroo Jones sweet 16 

Siren
GalacticBunny
oOoJelly-BabyoOo






Please go welcome Rachel and there four buns to the forum

We have another member doing the research first. Go welcome and congratulate this member to the forum.



And many more that need some welcomes go welcome every one.








Miss Bea the kindergarten Queen part one is up. Binky free baby girl your loved by so many

A friend of a RO member lost there beloved bean. Binky free baby you will be missed

Zin lost her beloved dodge binky free baby. We will all miss you

Kookieking lost Zelly-boy binky free baby boy you will be missed








Caption contest Number 29 is going. Go check it out

Caption contest number 28 is going for a tie breaker. Govote

What do you use in the floor of your Cube condos. Go let Stephydaknow.

Rabbit + Hedgehog can you offer some advice

Bunnyluvxx has new pictures of her babys go check them out

Outside enclosers do you have pictures of yours

What kind of litter do you use?

Friday is the day. But for what you have to go check out this thread to find out.

Whats the best way to hold a bunny? If you must hold them.


And many more go check them all out







BEW related blindness. Can you offer any advice?

Can you help with this rabbit going bald? If so go check this thread out.

Bunny twitched watch for update from the vet.

Thumper is not acting right can you help wabbitdad out?

Watch for updates on Rory. and go offer any advice if you can. he is feeling under the weather

storm was acting real funny yesterday but seem to be coming around nicly today. Watch for updates.








As a breeder did you ever refuse to sell a baby to someone? If so tell us about it here

baby bunnie problem anny breeder able to help out here. They where born yesterday.

Can you help BabyJuliet by judging her babys? If so go take alook.










A new baby help with feeding the little guy/girl. If you can help go check this thread out

do you give your bunns cherrios or kixx. Please help Box figure out if its safe for buns.

Jedd77 Bun wont eat pellets all the sudden. Do you have anyadvice?

What brand of feed do you use? Blaze_Amita would like to know.

The gang is marking. Will blankets and vineger help?








There a netherland dwarf mix in LA Looking for a home. With some transport help. Wait thats close to me. No go check him out.

Hawaii Has a new foster couple. Do you know any buns that need foster there.








Many have been updated go check them all out!!!!






Some one got a new puppy!!! Go check the cute baby out.

Chicken anyone. Go check this thread out.

Converting mesurments for feeding a puppy can you help

Saffy daughter is homesick. Can you give some advice to help her deal with this.

Crazy cat what do you think?

Lost Jaguar was killed and not for good reason go check this thread out to find out more.









Mystery Bun






And a game or two.

What was the two word that could not be typed on April Fools day?

Who was the winner of the first auction item? It was the tic tac toe board.

* 
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2009)

Swanlake's Echo? She certainly has some old-school girl scout stuff there! My mom's camp set looks the same, from the 1960s.


----------



## irishlops (Apr 7, 2009)

denise won the tic tac bun.
and rabbit could not be typed on 1st april


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes both of you are right there is one more word that could not be typed on aprils fools


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for remembering Axel's birthday - he and I have a turnout date once I get Benn to work!!!

:trio Party on, Axel!

Denise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 7, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> Thanks for remembering Axel's birthday - he and I have a turnout date once I get Benn to work!!!
> 
> :trio Party on, Axel!
> 
> Denise


have a great party. And your welcome


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 12, 2009)

How come rabbit couldn't be typed on April Fools Day?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> How come rabbit couldn't be typed on April Fools Day?



I am not sure when you typed rabbits it came out monkey.

And when you typed bunny it came out moose. 

A aprils floose joke by someone.


----------

